# DIY wood countertop??



## jjrbus (Dec 6, 2009)

I wanted to do granite, but decided against it. Then decided to do 18" granite tiles. 

Now I have been looking at wood countertops. The first thing that concerns me is wood and water, but people have wooden boats. 

The second thing is my counter is a large L shaped. 12' wall to wall and 10' wall to wall. Seems like alot of room for expansion and contraction. Also cutting a 45 for the corner, could be at the extreme end of my skill level? Does it really have to be a 45?

Anyone have any experience with these, building, having in your own house. What kind of wood, glue, epoxy, stain, finish. Good idea bad idea? 

I am not sold on this, just in the thinking stage. I have about a week to kick this around and then order the tile or the wood.

Any thoughts, ideas, input, or wisecracks greatly appreciated. JIm


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

jjrbus said:


> I wanted to do granite, but decided against it. Then decided to do 18" granite tiles.
> 
> Now I have been looking at wood countertops. The first thing that concerns me is wood and water, but people have wooden boats.
> 
> ...


A wooden counter top doesn't do very well because of the water and abuse. Yes they have wooden boats but everyone usually wears soft shoes. Wooden counter tops can be done but you have to prepare yourself for a lot of maintenance from damage of hot items, dents and scuff marks from normal use. For the wood I would pick one that is hard like maple, birch or beech. If you like oak use white oak rather than red oak. Red oak tends to turn black when you get it wet. For glue I would use Titebond III. Any interior stain would work. I like Wood Classics from Sherwin Williams. For the finish I would recommend Epifanes spar varnish.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I would try to talk you out of a wood top, no matter what you use or how it's finished. Full granite tops or tiles will be pretty much indestructible.









 








.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

There are hundreds of durable synthetic countertop patterns made of many different materials.
I saw a lot as my GF bought a total kitchen rebuild.
There are quite a few finishes which do a good job of protecting such wooden things as bar tables and bar tops.

I despise stone and tile countertops. For some reason, the sound of ceramic dishes and glassware set down is a frequency range that I find nearly painful to hear. I've lived in houses like that. Eventually, I'd lay out a tea-towel to work on. Just me, I know, but the noise is so unpleasant, I think it's worth contributing.


----------



## BigBadBuford (Jan 13, 2012)

I agree with the other posters that the wooden countertops don't hold up the best around water, but if you are set on them I'd suggest buying them instead of making them. 

I made some shelving for my sisters pantry and she wanted butcher block - I priced it out making it from maple but it ended up being much cheaper buying them from Ikea. We went with beech - I think an 8 foot section was around $150. The pantry area was also L shaped - we cut the counter tops into two pieces and just butted them together. They were rounded over so we had to cut most of that off and then miter the rounded over section. If you don't want to do that Ikea sells a connector that hides the round overs at the joint, but I didn't like the look of the metal seam. You could always miter the whole counter, but it would probably be difficult getting it perfect.. At least with the tools I had (circular saw, portable TS, router).

Here is a pic of the finished product with a few coats of butcher block finish.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks BBB. My kind of counter top. Wood is warm (and quiet!) Encouraging to learn that there's a convenience in buying it.


----------



## jjrbus (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks much for the input, always appreciated:thumbsup:

Think I will pass on the wood. As I surf the web I noticed that wood counter tops are almost always with painted cabinets. 

I am not good at envisioning how things will look when finished. But I suspect that it would be too much wood. That plus the increased maintenance.

I do not feel like installing tile and don't want to spend the money on granite, but want an undermount sink, so the wood looked like an option.

I may be reprimanded for saying too much wood on a wood workers forum?
JIm


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

jjrbus said:


> Thanks much for the input, always appreciated:thumbsup:
> 
> Think I will pass on the wood. As I surf the web I noticed that wood counter tops are almost always with painted cabinets.
> 
> ...


That's not the case. We love talking about wood. But, there are situations where wood isn't the best choice. There are other choices than granite, like the synthetic stone tops, or Corian. It may depend on your budget. You could use a hard as heck wood, and apply enough of a film finish to waterproof it, or even a poured epoxy, but those finishes will damage and scratch easily. 








 








.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

I have no problem with a timber counter top ... did it in my last house. No I did not mitre the corner. Even ganite and the like is not mitred in the corner, it is only the bullnose section that has a mitre, the rest is butt joint.

I had light colour top and dark hardwood door frames. So happened that I had reclaimed timber wall paner for the doors but varnished would have worked too.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## remnard (May 20, 2014)

With few exceptions, just about every Bar I have taken a drink at had wood tops. They all use an epoxy resin that is self leveling. 

I would think if you want a wood counter, find some White Oak, they build boats from that, or used to, and have at it! Quarter sawn if you can afford it!


----------



## bpatters69 (Jan 4, 2013)

BigBadBuford said:


> I made some shelving for my sisters pantry and she wanted butcher block - I priced it out making it from maple but it ended up being much cheaper buying them from Ikea.


We just remodeled the kitchen in our old house and we went with Ikea wooden countertops. They are nice and very reasonable cost-wise. I would try to stick to the solid wood vs the ones that are wood veneer with MDF as a core.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

Ive seen lots of butcher block counter tops... but... IMO they are disposable. often used on center islands where the top can literally be lifted off and replaced in 30minutes. Ikea is a great source for these counters. The idea is that you can use them as a cutting board and when its sufficiently cut up and funky, its gone.

a whole counter? obviously not easily replaced, with sinks and stoves fitted into it you'll be married to that wood much longer than you'll want I suspect.

wood on wood might be like wearing denim on denim (though that might be an equally sensitive analogy on such a forum)


----------



## sweet willy (Jul 17, 2013)

After buying the house we were broke at the time so I made a counter top out of common pine. You can see my solution to dealing with a "U" shaped counter in the pictures. I made that counter top 8 years ago and have had no real problems. For a finish I used poly and three coats of furniture wax. I re-wax it once a year. 
I've always thought that marble/granite counter tops were a little overpowering to me. As for them lasting forever, most people re-do their kitchens every 10 years or so. So what's the point in using marble if that's the major concern?


----------



## jjrbus (Dec 6, 2009)

Nice job, thanks for posting.. I'm 66 I doubt I will be redoing counter's in 10 years:icon_smile:
Master Mistaker JIm


----------

